# PIPING IN COMMON TRENCH



## Rider Rick

True or false?

2006 IRC P2904.4.1 Water and sewer OK in same trench if both materials approved for use in the building.

Thank you,

Rick


----------



## pwood

Re: PIPING IN COMMON TRENCH

true! what do i win :mrgreen:


----------



## Mule

Re: PIPING IN COMMON TRENCH

True!

You can have them in the same trench even if they aren't approved for use under the building. The water line would have to be put on a shelf.

EDIT!!!!! This may be a trick question........."in" a building???

They can both be in the same trench if approved for use "under" a building.

P2904.4.2 Water service installation. Trenching, pipe

installation and backfilling shall be in accordance with Section

P2604.Water-service pipe is permitted to be located in

the same trench with a building sewer provided such sewer

is constructed of materials listed for underground use within

a building in Section P3002.1. If the building sewer is not

constructed of materials listed in Section P3002.1, the

water-service pipe shall be separated from the building

sewer by a minimum of 5 feet (1524 mm), measured horizontally,

of undisturbed or compacted earth or placed on a

solid ledge at least 12 inches (305 mm) above and to one

side of the highest point in the sewer line.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: PIPING IN COMMON TRENCH

Rick,

"2006 IRC P2904.4.1 Water and sewer OK in same trench if both materials approved for use in the building."

My 2006 IRC puts it in P2904.4.2  *Water Service Installation.*

"Water-service pipe is permitted to be located in the same trench with a building sewer provided such sewer (refers to sewer pipe only; not water) is constructed of materials listed for underground use within a building in Section P3002.1 (Table P3002..1(2))"

When adopting the IRC; the above should be deleted; and the more restrictive requirement that follows in P2904.4.2, should be enforced;

" The water-service pipe shall be separated from the building sewer by a minimum of 5 feet, measured horizontally, of undisturbed (delete "or compacted") earth or placed on a SOLID ledge at least 12 inches above and to one side of the hightest point in the sewer line."

Building sewer line leaks are inevitable; and because water-service lines (especially PVC) will also experience leaks; allowing them in the same trench will guarantee an eventual contamination of the water supply system.

However, to answer your question; if the sewer service material, meets the requirements of P3002.1; yes, the incompetent installer, that is installing it can put the water-service line, in the same trench with the sewer.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Rider Rick

Re: PIPING IN COMMON TRENCH

Thank you Uncle Bob,

The incompetent installer meets code when ABS sewer line with the copper water main is together at the bottom of a 12" wide trench?

Thank you,

Rick


----------



## Mule

Re: PIPING IN COMMON TRENCH



			
				Rick Taylor said:
			
		

> Thank you Uncle Bob,The incompetent installer meets code when ABS sewer line with the copper water main is together at the bottom of a 12" wide trench?
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Rick


Hmmmmmph! That's okay......My feelings aren't hurt!


----------



## Rider Rick

Re: PIPING IN COMMON TRENCH

OK Mule,

Would it meet code?

Thank you,

Rick


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: PIPING IN COMMON TRENCH

Rick,

"The incompetent installer meets code when ABS sewer line with the copper water main is together at the bottom of a 12" wide trench?"  Yes, ABS DWV Schedule 40 IPS pipe, solid and/or cellular core, per Table P3002.1(2).

Sorry, ya'll,

Having a bad hair day.  I was thinking of licensed plumbers who know better; and do it anyway because it saves them money and increases their profit.

My bad.   

Uncle Bob


----------



## Rider Rick

Re: PIPING IN COMMON TRENCH

As a Building inspector do we have to approve it because it meets the code?

Rick


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: PIPING IN COMMON TRENCH

Rick,

Unfortunately, yes; we cannot fail the inspection.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Mule

Re: PIPING IN COMMON TRENCH

Rick, see post # 3...........

And yes....as inspectors we would have to pass it as compliant with the codes.


----------



## FredK

Re: PIPING IN COMMON TRENCH

It's ok here.


----------



## RJJ

Re: PIPING IN COMMON TRENCH

Pwood! You win the Monday first place award! That allows you to answer first on the next question regarding plumbing requirements for same trench location if asked on Tuesday. :lol:

Mule! Congrats you got second! Sorry no prize.  

UB: You get a blue ribbon for the longest yes answer!  

From RJJ! The answer is yes!


----------



## Rider Rick

Re: PIPING IN COMMON TRENCH

RJJ,

And I get to approve potable water line and sewer line in same ditch.

Rick


----------



## pwood

Re: PIPING IN COMMON TRENCH

rjj,

  as long as it is the same question, i may give it a go :mrgreen:


----------

